
Cyberlocker Ecosystem Shocked As Big Players Take Drastic Action - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/cyberlocker-ecosystem-shocked-as-big-players-take-drastic-action-120123/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
nmridul
The strategy of RIAA et al seems to be working. Make an example out of someone
and the rest of the weaker links runs for cover. Even if the megaupload team
gets acquited later, it will still be a battle won.

------
sp332
This seems like an unusual reaction. I thought a lot of these sites made fun
of legal requests or takedown attempts, and when one went down, another would
take its place. I wonder what's got them cowering this time?

~~~
Vivtek
Jail time and having your cars seized and sold.

